# Well I Jumped ship



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

Bought a new outlander 1000 xt last weekend .. 
what a beast ... heres a pic from todays ride ..


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Trader!!!! LOL Does look nice though!


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks bud , its alot of fun ... posted pics from todays ride on ts ..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats man....and you got the color I want..._Pure Magnesium Metallic_...lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Dang, seems everybody is getting can-ams. I know if i ever get one itl be a 1k gade


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO our threesome has been reduced to solo  Both my Brute brothers switched to Can Ams, one went 800r and Myst3ry went 1000. Oh well can't say I blame them, the power is just rediculous I may have to sell my Brute once she is all back together lol.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ bwahaha.....I'm guilty as well. 
Thats a very nice bike though, that wouldve been my next choice if I hadn't of got a gade

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Not bashing a brute, but I LOVED my renegade when I had it. After riding several months on it I wondered why I ever bought anything else. Welcome to the Dark side. That's a very nice bike man. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice looking ride congrats


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

not bashing brute either i loved the ole girl , but this thing is in a different category altogether in my opinion ...


----------



## cmills (Oct 12, 2009)

Too funny. l love my 07 BF750. Done alot of upgrades and have beat the hell out of her with minimal issues....but l sure do like that Outty 800 xmr. l have almost 4k of upgrades on the BF. If l bought a 2012 BF l would easily be over 13k with what upgrades l need. The outty almost has everything l need. Dealer up the road has one for under 13k with the farm exemption...thats if l dont wake up on fire cuz my wife is watching with that crazy eye right now.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^^ that's funny^^^ 

Anyways Welcome to the Darkside! I made the change a couple of months ago and then I bought my wife (QueenB) a XMR to end up with 2 Canned Hams! Lol.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm dieing from that "wake up on fire" line - good sheeot.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Little by little this forum is becoming all can am owners! Lol I know if I get a can am it will be a renegade 800 or 1000 xxc but I'll keep the brute unless I can trade brute for a outlander lol 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ a friend just picked up his new camo Commander X.......just sayin'........


----------



## rillo750i (Oct 6, 2010)

I jumped from a 2008 brute 750 to my outty 800 about a year ago. Can't bash the brute it was [email protected]%, but the Can-am is just nasty. Congrats on your 1000 it looks sweet.












Sent from my iPhone4 using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

congrats i love that grey metalic ...


----------



## DMAXBRUTE31 (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice looking bike, thinking about a Can Am myself.


----------



## Mr.renegade (Oct 15, 2011)

Welcome to the CANNED HAM family!!


----------

